# 4.83 Rating, Points, and Uber Gold



## PicklePaxPicker (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey folks, been lurking for a while but this is my first post. Hello, and whatnot. New driver here with <100 trips. 

Quick question. So yesterday afternoon I hit my 200 points and earn Uber Gold. Later yesterday evening, I got a 2* (which I've heard is the most rare rating, so, yay) which dropped my rating from 8.87 to 8.83. However, my portrait is still gold and it appears like I still have Gold. What's up with this?

I know what you're gonna say. "Don't care about Uber Pro, Points, or Ratings!" but I'm curious as to what's going on here. I'd like my 200 points not go to waste and start November with Gold. 

Will I keep Gold after points reset at the end of the month even though my rating is below the requirement? Is my best course of action to go out and complete more trips trying to raise my rating before the 31st?

Thanks in advance and cheers!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You have Uber Gold status, but you can’t get any benefits from it if your ratings or acceptance rates are too low.


----------



## PicklePaxPicker (Oct 21, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> You have Uber Gold status, but you can't get any benefits from it if your ratings or acceptance rates are too low.


That makes sense. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> That makes sense. Thanks for the quick reply!


Yeah, it didn't used to show it that way but I guess they recently changed how it appeared.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, I'm new to. Under 100 trips (I think). But only 86 points. hahahahahaha

And they reset to zero soon. I suppose I should pay attn to points, nah. Too much work. Been there, done that.



PicklePaxPicker said:


> I got a 2* (which I've heard is the most rare rating, so, yay)


You know how or which pax gave you a '1'?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Hey folks, been lurking for a while but this is my first post. Hello, and whatnot. New driver here with <100 trips.
> 
> Quick question. So yesterday afternoon I hit my 200 points and earn Uber Gold. Later yesterday evening, I got a 2* (which I've heard is the most rare rating, so, yay) which dropped my rating from 8.87 to 8.83. However, my portrait is still gold and it appears like I still have Gold. What's up with this?
> 
> ...


Uber is just teasing you, you look like your gold but you're really just fools gold ?


----------



## PicklePaxPicker (Oct 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow, I'm new to. Under 100 trips (I think). But only 86 points. hahahahahaha
> 
> And they reset to zero soon. I suppose I should pay attn to points, nah. Too much work. Been there, done that.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure exactly, but if I had to guess, it was the guy I picked up from getting out of jail one night. He cried the whole way home and I refunded the trip after I got home that night (only like a $4 fare). Maybe he got offended or something.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> I'm not sure exactly, but if I had to guess, it was the guy I picked up from getting out of jail one night. He cried the whole way home and I refunded the trip after I got home that night (only like a $4 fare). Maybe he got offended or something.


Never. Ever. EVER refund a trip! Why did you do that? Please tell me it was not because he was crying.


----------



## PicklePaxPicker (Oct 21, 2019)

CTK said:


> Never. Ever. EVER refund a trip! Why did you do that? Please tell me it was not because he was crying.


Yeah, I felt bad. Why should you never ever refund a trip? Does it give you a one star?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Yeah, I felt bad. Why should you never ever refund a trip? Does it give you a one star?


Because you used your car, your gas and your time. Why would you donate this to strangers??


----------



## PicklePaxPicker (Oct 21, 2019)

CTK said:


> Because you used your car, your gas and your time. Why would you donate this to strangers??


Because refunding the trip cost me no more than $6, the guy was jailed for something I've had trouble with in the past (alcohol) and I was thankful I was not the one getting out of jail that night.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Because refunding the trip cost me no more than $6, the guy was jailed for something I've had trouble with in the past (alcohol) and I was thankful I was not the one getting out of jail that night.


Compassion exemption!??



peteyvavs said:


> Uber is just teasing you, you look like your gold but you're really just fools gold ?





PicklePaxPicker said:


> Hey folks, been lurking for a while but this is my first post. Hello, and whatnot. New driver here with <100 trips.
> 
> Quick question. So yesterday afternoon I hit my 200 points and earn Uber Gold. Later yesterday evening, I got a 2* (which I've heard is the most rare rating, so, yay) which dropped my rating from 8.87 to 8.83. However, my portrait is still gold and it appears like I still have Gold. What's up with this?
> 
> ...




Sometimes I wonder if riders purposely rate low, to justify not tipping, and avoid looking stingy.
It has to be a really bad trip, rude driver, smelly car, reckless driving, garbage in the car, ashtray overflowing, beer bottles bumping under the drivers seat. Andre Nicatina, Crack Raider bumping bass, with the windows down.
Second thought, 10☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆rating???


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Because refunding the trip cost me no more than $6, the guy was jailed for something I've had trouble with in the past (alcohol) and I was thankful I was not the one getting out of jail that night.


That's nice, but I think you're nuts.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> I refunded the trip after I got home that night


we have that ability?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Yeah, I felt bad. Why should you never ever refund a trip? Does it give you a one star?


Oh sweet jesus! Never refund a trip because that's your money! Don't argue with me either. You will feel you have a case now but in another couple hundred trips you'll realize: 'how could I be so stupid?! That kc cat was right!' Even if the error is completely yours, keep the dough! There will be plenty more times you'll lose it for no fault of your own.

Ratings don't matter and you have zero control over them! Candy, water, handies, meaningless! Be nice, helpful, chat em up if your able. Other than that: A to B and get the **** out! If you can't maintain a 4.6+ you deserve to get hacked.

Riders rate low and complain to receive discounts. Nothing to do with you or your service. Wait till you get suspended for a false claim. Your compassion will go out the window! As will hopefully the barf when you get your first excreter. Be sure to give em a refund. I'm sure they'll feel bad about puking on your ride!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Oh sweet jesus! Never refund a trip because that's your money! Don't argue with me either. You will feel you have a case now but in another couple hundred trips you'll realize: 'how could I be so stupid?! That kc cat was right!' Even if the error is completely yours, keep the dough! There will be plenty more times you'll lose it for no fault of your own.
> 
> Ratings don't matter and you have zero control over them! Candy, water, handies, meaningless! Be nice, helpful, chat em up if your able. Other than that: A to B and get the @@@@ out! If you can't maintain a 4.6+ you deserve to get hacked.
> 
> Riders rate low and complain to receive discounts. Nothing to do with you or your service. Wait till you get suspended for a false claim. Your compassion will go out the window! As will hopefully the barf when you get your first excreter. Be sure to give em a refund. I'm sure they'll feel bad about puking on your ride!


Hey,
You are such a strong and positive influence on this forum. No beating around the bush from you, just straight talk advice with a dash of sarcastic humor. 
Thanks!!!?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Dna results are in and in fact you are a Uber driver.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Dna results are in and in fact you are a Uber driver.


I had to laugh at this one.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

PicklePaxPicker said:


> Later yesterday evening, I got a 2* (which I've heard is the most rare rating, so, yay) which dropped my rating from 8.87 to 8.83.


I have a little experience in this game and I have never, ever got to 8.5 let alone the lofty heights of 8.8. You must be some sort of new sÜper Über driver - congratulations! :smiles:



PicklePaxPicker said:


> I'm not sure exactly, but if I had to guess, it was the guy I picked up from getting out of jail one night. He cried the whole way home and I refunded the trip after I got home that night (only like a $4 fare). Maybe he got offended or something.


Of course he was offended! Dear God man! The bloke was carrying on like a serial sook, looking for someone to slap him into shape, smack him back into reality, and he got a refund from Mother Teresa.

Lordy!! Let this be a lesson to you.

If it was a naughty girl who had just been released from prison, of course you would take her home and console her and tenderly and lovingly help her back onto the straight and narrow, but not a bloke. Sheesh!

.


----------

